# How to find a doctor



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

My depression from the dp has just gotten out of control and Ive decided that I want to see someone for it and try to get some meds. How do I go about finding a doctor who knows about this? Without seeming like a nutcase. I don't want to make an apt with a doctor who has no idea what this is and put me on something that makes this DP even worse, ya know?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could google "Psychiatrists" in your area, call around, and interview them. Ask them what they know about depersonalization and what their approach to treatment is. It's better than just setting up an appointment and taking a gamble, seeing as half the mental health profession doesn't know anything about depersonalization or even really dissociation other than DID.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wished id taken the same approach now. I think this is the best idea, i made a mistake of seeing doctors, and pychs that no nothing about them. I told them how i felt and one pych gave me an odd look asking me if i have smoked anything. And then said "its probably just depression and anxiety"







. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

You may find a doctor who knows about DP. Many of them will list their specialties. They'll still likely treat you for depression/anxiety though since there isn't really a direct treatment for DP. But, you could still find benefit from focusing on these underlying issues which aggravate the dp. I primarily try to focus on my obsessional thinking which is what adds the most fuel to the fire, and my dp has improved because of this.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

yea, I called one office and they questioned me like I was crazy. Like, they were gonna send someone to my house to pick me up. I'm starting to have anxiety just thinking about having to go and sit in an office and talk one on one to someone about this... I don't know if I'll even be able to do it.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Is there anyone living in the south florida area who can suggest someone?


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in the same boat pretty much. You shouldn't get that worked up about it since it sounds like you could convince yourself not to go at all.
As mentioned since there is no direct treatment I'm just going to get treated for the anxiety/depression first then go from there.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm just afraid the antidepressants will make it worse


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Some people do well on antidepressants but you don't have to take anything you don't want to.

As you have been concerned about the accident, it might be best to start asking from that hospital. And ask about care for people without insurance - some places have volunteers and donations for it. Others have reduced rates according to your income.

If I remember correctly, you said you had been away from the area for a while - do you have friends in the area now? Do they or your family know you are suffering?


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Some people do well on antidepressants but you don't have to take anything you don't want to.
> 
> As you have been concerned about the accident, it might be best to start asking from that hospital. And ask about care for people without insurance - some places have volunteers and donations for it. Others have reduced rates according to your income.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you said you had been away from the area for a while - do you have friends in the area now? Do they or your family know you are suffering?


The accident happened in Boston, when I was visiting my father. And where I live now, I don't know many people at all. I was thinking about starting to take wellbutrin, ask about taking it, when I go to a doctor. Do you think this will make the dp worse? I just need relief from this depression.

And I already have really really bad visual snow and floaters and all that fun stuff. Do you think that this stuff will make it worse?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> The accident happened in Boston, when I was visiting my father. And where I live now, I don't know many people at all. I was thinking about starting to take wellbutrin, ask about taking it, when I go to a doctor. Do you think this will make the dp worse? I just need relief from this depression.
> 
> And I already have really really bad visual snow and floaters and all that fun stuff. Do you think that this stuff will make it worse?


Too bad you are so far from Boston. There are a lot of medical collages there as well.

Most antidepressant prescribed are SSRIs. Wellbutrin works different - increases dopamine and norepinephrine.

I do very well with Wellbutrin SR. However I am dose sensitive. I suggest the SR because you can break it to any size (cannot do this with XL). When I take 75-125 mg / day, it helps my visual symptoms and mood. However, if I take 150mg or more per day, my vision gets even better but my head just can't take it - too strong. Also, I only take it in the morning.

If you are thinking this is from a mild brain injury, then meds that calm the brain (anti-seizure meds) can be very helpful as well. Benzodiazepines are in this class. These are all particularly good for anxiety.

Hope this info is helpful and wish you success


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Too bad you are so far from Boston. There are a lot of medical collages there as well.
> 
> Most antidepressant prescribed are SSRIs. Wellbutrin works different - increases dopamine and norepinephrine.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I heard that some people have more anxiety on wellbutrin and im just afraid it will make my eye floaters worse. And make me feel anxious. Would love to just feel evened out haha.


----------

